
Bitcoin ATM Robocoin Makes Money Laundering Easy - Libertatea
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/networks/bitcoin-atm-robocoin-makes-money-laundering-easy?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+IeeeSpectrum+%28IEEE+Spectrum%29
======
ghshephard
Okay, I'm very confused. First, the brothers make this statement about the
device:

""It's basically like a money laundering person's dream," says Russell.
"That's why we're not operating it."

But the article follows up with:

"The brothers have chosen to sell them instead while providing full technical
support. "

Doesn't their first statement (that this is a money laundering dream) -
somewhat defeat the second (that they want to sell these. In the United
States, no less?)

~~~
colinloretz
They don't want to bear the legal risk of operating these machines. Instead
they are selling them as hardware. If these enable money laundering, the buyer
incurs the direct risk as the operator.

~~~
ghshephard
That part I understood - the part that I didn't understand - why on earth
would they go on record as saying that these would likely be used for money
laundering?

